# 6 Italian Soldiers killed in large bomb attack in Kabul, AFG.



## CougarKing (17 Sep 2009)

RIP Soldiers.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8260419.stm



> *At least six Italian soldiers have been killed in a bomb attack on a military convoy in the Afghan capital, Kabul, Italian defence officials say.
> 
> Two military vehicles were reported to have been hit by a suicide car bomb. At least three civilians were also killed and dozens injured, officials said.*
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Sep 2009)

RIP troops. May the wounded recover quickly.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2009)

R.I.P.  






Names of the fallen Italian paratroopers according to the Italian army:


> Questi i nomi dei militari caduti a seguito dell’attentato di questa mattina a Kabul:
> - *Tenente Antonio Fortunato*, nato a Lagonegro (PZ), classe 1974, in forza al 186° reggimento paracadutisti “Folgore”;
> - *Sergente Maggiore Roberto Valente*, nato a Napoli, classe 1972, in forza al 187° reggimento paracadutisti “Folgore”;
> - *Caporal Maggiore Scelto Massimiliano Randino*, nato a Pagani (SA), classe 1977, in forza al 183° reggimento paracadutisti “Nembo”;
> ...


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2009)

Fack.

My condolances to the familes, friends and fellow soldiers of the fallen and hopes for speedy & full recoveries to the wounded.

Same to the civilians killed and injured in this incident.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Sep 2009)

RIP soldiers!


----------

